# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  أستغفار جامع

## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت 
الله يعطيك الف عافية ..
في ميزان الاعمال إن شاء الله.

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

الله يعطيك الف عافية ..
في ميزان الاعمال إن شاء الله.

----------


## ام الحلوين

*


**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي عمار* 
*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد *

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .
عجل الله له الفرج

والله يوفقك اخ عمار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## شفايف وردية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

الله يعطيك الف عافية ..
في ميزان الاعمال إن شاء الله.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## ساره لولو

الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

أحسنت أخي رحم الله والديك
ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## حــــايــرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين** 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين  
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه 
ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها 
اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت 

الله يعطيك العافية  
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ام البنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
أم البنين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*
*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين  
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه 
ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها 
اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## fatemah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## صمت السنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل**ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## شوق الربيع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

**استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## فرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وَآَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ...*
* استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه*
* ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه*
* ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته*
* ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته*
* ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به* 
*... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطاهرين المعصومين


اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
* استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
* استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*


اللهم إغ ــفر لنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات آج ــمعين ،،
الأح ــياء منهم والأموااات ..

مــ ش ــكووور خ ـــيي ..

----------


## حزن الدنيا

رزقك الله ان شاءالله من حيث لاتحتسب 
وفتح عليك أبواب رحمته 
جميل دوماًماتقدمه

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## أحلى زهر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*


يعطيك العافية
قضى الله حوائجك يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب

----------


## حكايا الشموع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*


يعطيك العافية
قضى الله حوائجك يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

**
*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته ... 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهـدرته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعتـه ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خـنته ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثـم فعلته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـسيته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ...* 
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...*
*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به* 
*وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي** بها* 
*فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته* 
*في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي* 
*فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب*

----------


## ابو طارق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه

ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وذنوب المؤمنين
عمار أبو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## روحانيات

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

----------

